# Can you hunt Varmint with a centerfire rifle



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

in the Shotgun /muzzle loader zone during Deer season, I am pretty sure you have to use shotgun on small game during that time, isn't it the same for varmint hunters. If you could please point out the reg, I can't seem to find it. Thanks for all your help CO's. Les


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as I know you are correct during rifle deer season you can not use a centerfire rifle below the shotgun line, but before and after rifle deer season you are ok.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats what I thought, but I can't find the darned reg.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Violator22 said:


> in the Shotgun /muzzle loader zone during Deer season, I am pretty sure you have to use shotgun on small game during that time, isn't it the same for varmint hunters. If you could please point out the reg, I can't seem to find it. Thanks for all your help CO's. Les


From Nov 10 thru Nov 30 you may not use a centerfire rifle in the shotgun zone. It starts 5 days prior to firearm deer season.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Ray, appreciate you confirming it for me. Close it. Les


----------

